# Stingray With Rbp´s



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi, i got a doubt, can i mixed a stingray motoro with rbp´s?, or this is a crazy idea and should i not try to put it together
thanks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I wouldn't try it... stingrays can be pretty sensitive to injuries and I think they'd be nipped up pretty good in no time.


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

[sub]Yeah i think once that thing starts moving and swimming it would be on! But u dont know untill u try it they might be scared shitless of the thing.[/sub]


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dont do it


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i think i saw a vid on youtube about that...the stringray died


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I don't think it would turn out very well for the stingray.

WAAAYYYYYY too expensive of a feeder.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Won't be good for the ray, as it can't run from the P, and the p will constantly nip him.

I have some rays in a tank with some Hydrolycus, and even then they are snacking periodically.


----------



## piranha_dork (Sep 19, 2004)

breakfast, launch, and dinner... that's what your reds with think of it ^_^


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Stingrays cost too much to play around with, especially if you're going to mix them with a pack of Red's no good can come out of the cohab. I had Stingray before I knew not to mix them with my reds even if the rays were in a 180.


----------



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

Don't do it, I had 3 5" reds in with my motoro sting rays which was 10" it lasted six months I didn't feed one day and I came home and he had the biggest hole in his back, they were even smart enough to eat the meat around the tail, I actually have pics of it but I don't know how to upload them, las time I gave them to somebody to put up


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

piranhas are attracted to there food moving...when stingrays swim....every single part of there body like wiggles....thats just asking for it man....dont do it.....

truthfully

i cant tell you what to do, but...

ULTIMATE rule of thumb always is- NOTHING is guaranteed/permanent to live in a piranha tank as a cohab, some times even other piranhas


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

ok, ok, i didn´t do it, just was a simple doubt, thanks


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

you should never mix any fish with piranha other then the group of pygo. Serra need to be solor unless you experienced keeper you can try group of gold spilo.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

I Can Mate said:


>


You do know it was already dead before it hit the water right?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

RuthlessCarnage said:


>


You do know it was already dead before it hit the water right?
[/quote]

well of course i did. but if it was alive it would have been worse u know?


----------

